
Google Chrome Gets Insertable Emojis.  How to Enable It - yaseen-rob
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-chrome-gets-insertable-emojis-heres-how-to-enable-it/
======
0rb
It's quite a good feature. The backslash baguette is available!

